# medtronic CGMS



## Abi (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone used the elite sensors. I'm trialling it ( self funded)- it states in the instructions that you need occlusive tape over the sensor - does this come as part of the kit? if not I wonder what you used


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 19, 2012)

Alison (Shootup) uses enlites www.shootuporputup.co.uk


----------



## schmeezle (Jul 20, 2012)

Ironically, Enlite still unavailable for public consumption in US.....when it does, most likely I'll be using Smith&Nephew IV3000 1-hand dressings 6cmx7cm (same as using for sof-sensors)......with this setup, little short on overlap, on gotta be centered before sticking.......and no, not part of kit today.


----------



## AlisonF (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Abi. Each pack of Enlite sensors does come with some small pieces of tape, which is what they refer to in the instructions. 

I also tape my sensors down with two Smith & Nephew IV3000 6cmx7cm stickies which I order from Medtronic along with the sensors. I prefer them taped down, they feel more secure that way.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 20, 2012)

Try some Mefix tape Abi.


----------



## Abi (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone.Will see how I get on with what's supplied. Medtronic only seem to sell dressings in boxes of 100-so mefix would be good alternative if I have problems with lack of stickiness
I need a new house for all my diabetes paraphenalia. Does anyone else feel the same!


----------



## AlisonF (Jul 21, 2012)

Abi said:


> I need a new house for all my diabetes paraphenalia. Does anyone else feel the same!



Oh yes, diabetes junk gets everywhere and seems to be getting bigger over the years, rather than smaller!


----------



## Abi (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I charged the transmitter and carefully read the instructions. Put in sensor and transmitter is not working with sensor- no flashing green light and a lost sensor alarm. I have checked it with the tester- this works perfectly- and the transmitter is definately fully charged. So I think there is a problem with the sensor- either defective or problem with site. This is extremly frustrating- I left the sensor in place and will speal to medtronic later to see if they have any other suggestions


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the gremlins Abi, hope they can get you sorted out and up and running - can imagine how horribly frustrating it must be!


----------



## Abi (Jul 23, 2012)

I spoke to medtronic. Was advised to first wait a minute after connecting transmitter to see if sensor working- if not advised likely due to bad insertion site hence to change sensor and keep a note of the batch number-implied that would be replaced free of charge Not exactly their problem  my scar tissue is it, but then very unfair for that amount of money down the pan for something that can;t be avoided occasionally. I gather if people had to throw away the cost of a sensor every time they hit a bad site then no one would bother with CGMs


----------



## bev (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Abi,

Alex (14) has used enlites since they came out. Just to reassure you we have never had this problem - so think it might be that you have been unlucky. You will get a replacement as Medtronic prefer to keep you on side - we self-fund and they are always very good.

Alex used to be allergic to the adhesive on the 'sof' sensors - but he is fine with the adhesive on the enlites and the tape that comes with them is very good and has only come off once and that was after swimming.

We have also found that enlites are much more accurate than the 'sof' sensors and seem to catch most hypos - they are not so good if levels are in the high teens as they can take a while to catch up.Bev


----------

